# Premium Dog Foods



## atldoglover (Nov 8, 2006)

I know that ultimately it is up to what your puppy/dog does well on, but which dog food (premium) do you think is the best and why. In many areas of life, the more expensive something is,(seemingly) the better. Is that the same for dog food? I understand that with certain issues (developing cancer, congenital diseases)- food can't solve problems but if we put every dog on an equal playing field (healthy), does it even matter about the food? I don't want to start any arguments, I am trying to determine what to feed my dog and I know that there are very intelligent people on this forum with lots of smarts. Opinions, please. Thanks in advance,


----------



## vagnik (Jan 19, 2007)

I am surely not an expert, but *my* first thoughts on premioum dog food where:
Canidae, Natural Balance, Timberwolf, Solid Gold (in random order)....

A few rescources that *I *find informative are:
http://animalark.eapps.com/animal/PetFoods.nsf/$$PetFoodsByRating?OpenForm
http://www.snoozer-dog-beds.com/Dog Food/PetFoodRatingsandAnalysis.htm
http://www.dogfoodanalysis.com/dog_food_reviews/index.php/cat/1

But try some and you will find 2-3 from the premioum foods that fit better your own dog. Then I would exchange bettwen the every some months.
Hope it helps.
Also see other topics in this forum about food and you will get a good idea.


----------



## atldoglover (Nov 8, 2006)

Thanks for the links!


----------



## lovemygreys (Jan 20, 2007)

I vote for Natural Balance.


----------



## atldoglover (Nov 8, 2006)

lovemygreys said:


> I vote for Natural Balance.


Why Natural Balance?


----------



## tully (Jan 25, 2007)

I am trying a new food called Orijin. IT is out of Canada. NO grains and hormone free. The main proteins are chicken, white fish and egg. There is only one carrier ofthis product in USA right now. There are 3 in Florida and one store you can order on line. My dog has seizures and we have decided to take him off grain. I may use this and raw together. My holistic vet is very excited about this food and really likes it. Timberwolf also has a grain free. Evo has a high fat content and it seems a lot of digestive problems for some dogs. I also like Wysong.


----------



## atldoglover (Nov 8, 2006)

Tully,

Can you pm me the website? Thanks


----------



## Wimble Woof (Jan 16, 2007)

tully said:


> I am trying a new food called Orijin. IT is out of Canada. NO grains and hormone free. The main proteins are chicken, white fish and egg. There is only one carrier ofthis product in USA right now. There are 3 in Florida and one store you can order on line.


Its strange to see Americans looking for a Canadian food where I am I would love to get my hands on Timber Wolf organics or EVO RM ( for days when we can not feed raw) but no one within 6 hours of me carries either one 

So, yup, my food choices would be TO or EVO RM... I was pleased with Solid Gold Wolf King as well, but outraged with the ingredient changes.


----------



## LovePups (Jan 31, 2007)

Blue Buffalo.

Unsurpassed Nutrition & Ultimate Protection (Lifesource bits) formulas. Human grade chicken with no rejects or by-products. Whole grains (no corn, wheat, or soy), unprocessed and natural; and the fats and oils contain the proper amounts of essential omega 3 and omega 6 fatty acids. Fresh vegetables and grasses.

LifeSource Bits are also a manufacturing breakthrough because they are "cold-formed" to preserve the full potency of all ingredients. This is an important difference between BLUE and all the other brands who add antioxidants and vitamins because they process exclusively with heat, and heat can destroy the potency of antioxidants by up to 75%.
The nutrients and antioxidants in BLUE's LifeSource Bits are all natural and easily assimilated so our dogs and cats receive the maximum health and protection benefits.

Fairly priced for premium ingredients.

http://www.bluebuff.com/


----------



## LabLady101 (Jul 5, 2006)

LovePups said:


> Unsurpassed Nutrition & Ultimate Protection (Lifesource bits) formulas. Human grade chicken with no rejects or by-products. Whole grains (no corn, wheat, or soy), unprocessed and natural; and the fats and oils contain the proper amounts of essential omega 3 and omega 6 fatty acids. Fresh vegetables and grasses.


Hate to burst your bubble here, but there's something you should know. "Human Grade" is a gimmick. Why? Because although the ingredients are purchased from the same plants that sell to humans, once the ingredients hit the dog food plant's property they are considered BY LAW to be "Animal Grade". Not only that, but despite what many people think, the majority of national brand dog food manufacturers (i.e. Purina, Iams, Eukanuba, etc.) purchase their meat from the same "human" plants as these "Human Grade" foods. I hope you see that the term is very gimmicky and misleading.
http://www.woodhavenlabs.com/dogfoods.html


----------



## Snowshoe (Nov 17, 2006)

I feed Fromm's Four Star Nutritionals. I switch the formula with every bag. 

Here is a link: http://www.frommfamily.com/products-fs.php

Here is an example of why I've chosen this brand: 


Whitefish & Potato
FOR DOGS
Perfect for the dog watching their weight. This lean, healthy diet of fresh Atlanic whitefish with with cheese, carrots, cauliflower, blueberries, whole clove garlic & parsley is sure to satisfy even the most discriminating tastes. 

Fresh Atlanic Ocean Whitefish 
Cartilage Rich in Natural Glucosamine 
Real Wisconsin Cheddar Cheese 
Prebiotics & Probiotics to Aid Digestion 
Optimum Omega Fatty Acids Ratio 
Ingredients:
Whitefish, Potato, Menhaden Fish Meal, Sweet Potato, Brown Rice, Pearled Barley, Oatmeal, White Rice, Herring Meal, Whole Dried Egg, Millet, Dried Tomato Pomace, Canola Oil (preserved with mixed tocopherols), Cheese, Flaxseed, Menhaden Oil (preserved with mixed tocopherols), Carrots, Broccoli, Cauliflower, Apples, Lecithin, Chicken Cartilage, Potassium Chloride, Monosodium Phosphate, Calcium Sulfate, Cranberries, Blueberries, Salt, Monocalcium Phosphate, Chicory Root Extract, Alfalfa Sprouts, Yucca Schidigera Extract, Folic Acid, Parsley, Lactobacillus Acidophilus, Bifidobacterium Longum, Enterococcous Faecium, Vitamin A, D3, E, B12 Supplements, Choline Bitartrate, Niacin, Pantothenic Acid, Ascorbic Acid, Riboflavin, Thiamine Mononitrate, Pyridoxine Hydrochloride, Biotin, Zinc Sulfate, Ferrous Sulfate, Manganous Sulfate, Copper Sulfate, Cobalt Carbonate, Calcium Iodate, Sorbic Acid, Iron Proteinate, Zinc Proteinate, Copper Proteinate, Manganese Proteinate, Sodium Selenite.

Calorie Content:
kcal/gm: 3.968 | oz/cup: 3.3 | kcal/lb: 1,800 | kcal/cup: 370 

Daily Feeding Recommendations:
Weight of Dog 5 lbs 15 lbs 30 lbs 50 lbs 75 lbs 100 lbs 
Cups/Day 1/2 1-1/4 2 3 4 4 2/3 
Weight of Dog 2.5 kg 6.5 kg 13.5 kg 22.5 kg 34 kg 45.5 kg 
Grams/Day 55 125 210 315 425 495 

Animal feeding testing using AAFCO procedures substantiate that Fromm Family Four Star Nutritionals™ Whitefish & Potato Dog Food provides complete and balanced nutrition for all life stages. 

Guaranteed Analysis
Protein 23% Min 
Fat 11% Min 
Fiber 3.5% Max 
Moisture 10% Max 
Ash 6.5% Max 
Omega 6 Fatty Acids 2.2% Min 
Omega 3 Fatty Acids 0.3% Min 
Lactobacillus Acidophilus 100,000,000 CFU/lb Min 
Bifidobacterium Longum 100,000,000 CFU/lb Min 
Lactobacillus Plantarum 100,000,000 CFU/lb Min 
Enterococcous Faecium 100,000,000 CFU/lb Min 



Typical Analysis
Calcium 1.0% 
Phosphorus 0.85% 
Sodium 0.4% 
Potassium 0.6% 
Magnesium 0.12% 
Zinc 135 mg/kg 
Iron 229 mg/kg 
Manganese 70 mg/kg 
Copper 11.0 mg/kg 
Cobalt 0.4 mg/kg 
Iodine 1.53 mg/kg 
Selenium 0.47 mg/kg 
Glucosamine 400 ppm 
Chondroiten 40 ppm 
Vitamin A 18,200 IU/kg 
Vitamin D 1,300 IU/kg 
Vitamin E 180 IU/kg 
Vitamin K 1.52 mg/kg 
Vitamin B12 0.10 mg/kg 
Choline Chloride 2,320 mg/kg 
Niacin 82 mg/kg 
Pantothenic Acid 26 mg/kg 
Ascorbic Acid (Vit C) 38 mg/kg 
Riboflavin 7 mg/kg 
Thiamine 8.7 mg/kg 
Pyridoxine 4.2 mg/kg 
Folic Acid 1.4 mg/kg 
Biotin 0.3 mg/kg


----------



## Alpha (Aug 24, 2006)

Eagle Pack.

The place where I get food has recently started carrying Solid Gold and Fromm. Both brands were what I was originally looking for but since they're doing so well on Eagle Pack I decided to not mess with a good thing.


----------



## atldoglover (Nov 8, 2006)

Alpha said:


> Eagle Pack.
> 
> The place where I get food has recently started carrying Solid Gold and Fromm. Both brands were what I was originally looking for but since they're doing so well on Eagle Pack I decided to not mess with a good thing.



What a cute avatar...


----------



## Captbob (Feb 2, 2007)

LabLady101 said:


> Hate to burst your bubble here, but there's something you should know. "Human Grade" is a gimmick. Why? Because although the ingredients are purchased from the same plants that sell to humans, once the ingredients hit the dog food plant's property they are considered BY LAW to be "Animal Grade". Not only that, but despite what many people think, the majority of national brand dog food manufacturers (i.e. Purina, Iams, Eukanuba, etc.) purchase their meat from the same "human" plants as these "Human Grade" foods. I hope you see that the term is very gimmicky and misleading.
> http://www.woodhavenlabs.com/dogfoods.html



Human grade, means that it could be fed to humans. If it is not human grade, than it probably wouldn't meet Govt. approval for human consumption for one of several reasons. Doesn't matter what plant it comes from, or whether or not it has crossed the threshold of the dog food plant receiving door , it is what the meat consists of. I don't know about you, but I prefer to feed my dog a meat that humans could safely eat if they had to.

The majority of the National Brands use meat byproducts which have everything but the kitchen sink thrown in. Stay away from byproducts...... 

Here is a good site for information on selecting a good dogfood. 

http://www.dogfoodproject.com/index.php?page=betterproducts

By the way, I like Natural Balance foods.. 

http://www.naturalbalanceinc.com/dogformulas/home.html


----------



## Wimble Woof (Jan 16, 2007)

While my first recommendation would be Timber Wolf Organics,,, I find Canidae to be a great food too, fair price and good quality...


----------



## LabLady101 (Jul 5, 2006)

Captbob said:


> Human grade, means that it could be fed to humans. If it is not human grade, than it probably wouldn't meet Govt. approval for human consumption for one of several reasons. Doesn't matter what plant it comes from, or whether or not it has crossed the threshold of the dog food plant receiving door , it is what the meat consists of. I don't know about you, but I prefer to feed my dog a meat that humans could safely eat if they had to.
> 
> The majority of the National Brands use meat byproducts which have everything but the kitchen sink thrown in. Stay away from byproducts......
> 
> ...


You can think that way if you want, even if it is inaccurate.


----------



## Captbob (Feb 2, 2007)

LabLady101 said:


> You can think that way if you want, even if it is inaccurate.


Gives us all a link to a web page to prove that I am wrong..


----------



## LabLady101 (Jul 5, 2006)

Captbob said:


> Gives us all a link to a web page to prove that I am wrong..


Here's one from Breeder's Choice (makers of AvoDerm and Pinnacle):
http://www.breeders-choice.com/about/human-grade-meat.htm

Here's another from Old Mother Hubbard (Wellness):
http://www.oldmotherhubbard.com/wellness/dog_faq_index.html#7

And here's Timberwolf Organics view on the subject:
http://www.timberwolforganics.com/s.nl/it.I/id.8/.f


----------



## Captbob (Feb 2, 2007)

LabLady101 said:


> Here's one from Breeder's Choice (makers of AvoDerm and Pinnacle):
> http://www.breeders-choice.com/about/human-grade-meat.htm
> 
> Here's another from Old Mother Hubbard (Wellness):
> ...


They all basically say the same thing. They claim that the meat they use is the same meat that humans eat i.e. human grade, *but once it goes though the pet food plant, it can't be called that anymore*. 

I understand that point. *What is the quality of meat that is coming into the receiving end of the plant prior to any processing*, is it an approved meat that could be sold for human consumption, or is it meat that could not legally be sold for human consumption like most of the junk dogfood companies use in their products? . I don't see how this is so complicated to figure out.


----------



## LabLady101 (Jul 5, 2006)

Captbob said:


> They all basically say the same thing. They claim that the meat they use is the same meat that humans eat i.e. human grade, *but once it goes though the pet food plant, it can't be called that anymore*.
> 
> I understand that point. *What is the quality of meat that is coming into the receiving end of the plant prior to any processing*, is it an approved meat that could be sold for human consumption, or is it meat that could not legally be sold for human consumption like most of the junk dogfood companies use in their products? . I don't see how this is so complicated to figure out.


I think you missed the part in the TO link that said that *farmers/growers/raisers/etc. don't have seperate stock for human and dog consumption.* They come from the same place, so the quality of the meat is all the same. It's just a matter of always using the same suppliers and specific meats which defines the quality of the ingredient. For example, a company that uses whatever meat(s) happens to be cheapest at that point in time and therefore doesn't have a set specific meat formula- this is the "Meat and Bone Meal" foods- isn't as high in quality as one that buys Chickens from the same quality supplier regardless of cost.


----------



## Meghan&Pedro (Nov 6, 2006)

My favorite brands are:

Solid Gold
Innova and Cal Natural
Wellness
Natural Balance

And - although the ingredients don't look as impressive, Royal Canin feeds REALLY well - dogs that eat royal canin LOOK and FEEL really good - they perform really well, and just seem to thrive. It's also a very 'tasty' food so it's great for pickier eater dogs that tend to like the plainer foods (ie nutro, eukanuba etc). I don't know what magic they put in the bags, but their food feeds REALLY well.

I like Orijen and Innova Evo - but I do not reccomend grain free foods for anything other than a healthy adult dog. Innova has come out and said clearly "We do not reccomend our product , Evo, for large breed puppies" as it has caused OCD in some dogs. 

The grain free foods are.. well.. it's a more natural way to feed dogs in some ways, but they're still lacking - dogs might not eat corn raw - but they eat VARIOUS animals that eat different fruits, veggies and grains. So if you just feed CHICKEN but don't feed any other foods but the grain freee chicken based food your dog is lacking in what some of the other foods could give them.

I am a certified pet food advisor by the company Nutura - the makers of cal nat and innova - and THEY are the ones who say to only feed grain free foods to healthy happy adults with no other existing problems - to me this is a red flag - stating that maybe we haven't done enough research into the grain-free foods as being a BETTER way to feed - maybe it's not that great?
I like the idea of it, but I'm not sold. Not even close. 

Also - a lot of my friends and I have noticed that dogs on the innova evo or orijen are eating a lot of horse poop, rabbit poop, deer poop etc - more than normal for sure (all dogs eat poop, but these dogs are CRAVING it and WOLFING it down!). I think that says something right there.


----------



## h2odog (Oct 11, 2006)

I have used Innova, Timberwolf Organics, and Eagle Pack. I am currently feeding Nature's Logic and Orijen which I have had very good success with.


----------



## biffsup (Feb 12, 2007)

I have my dogs (2) and cat (1) on Blue Buffalo Lamb & Whole Brown Rice with awesome results. Shiny coats, great muscle tone, clear eyes and great energy levels(these are top agility dogs). No Corn, Wheat or soy. And for a well balanced variety to the diet I give them the Blue Buffalo canned food as a treat. A true Holistic Food. Bentiful and many others are like feeding your dogs Corn, Meat Broth and Shampoo. Please for the love of your furry four legged Family members, read the ingredients people. www.bluebuff.com


----------



## briteday (Feb 10, 2007)

7 yo papillon with food allergies - Natural Balance fish and sweet potato, may try some of the other flavors too

1.5 yo chi mix - Kirkland chicken, rice, veggie


----------



## biffsup (Feb 12, 2007)

LabLady101 said:


> Hate to burst your bubble here, but there's something you should know. "Human Grade" is a gimmick. Why? Because although the ingredients are purchased from the same plants that sell to humans, once the ingredients hit the dog food plant's property they are considered BY LAW to be "Animal Grade". Not only that, but despite what many people think, the majority of national brand dog food manufacturers (i.e. Purina, Iams, Eukanuba, etc.) purchase their meat from the same "human" plants as these "Human Grade" foods. I hope you see that the term is very gimmicky and misleading.
> http://www.woodhavenlabs.com/dogfoods.html


Funny thing about this "LAW" you talk about. I did check in to it called and received the guidelines from the FDA and AAFCO and neither one have such a LAW. And from the research I did. I found the only listing of this human/animal grade issue was from another pet food company slamming other pet food companies. FYI FDA and AAFCO have restrictions and guidelines not laws.

The FDA has four different grades and restrictions put on meats. Human grade four levels, pet food grade, Other animal grade (meaning zoo and wild animals) and destroy only. Yes they go through the same plants but, there is a quality difference between pet grade and human grade. But once it gets to the pet food manufacturing plant it is technically pet food grade. Not because of the quality but because of the intended use of said meats.


----------



## Subsharon2 (Feb 12, 2007)

I was looking for a recipe to make dog snacks that was healhty for my dear dog Angel and I came arcoss Bakespace.com that had recipes for dogs that you can make at him. Does anyone else have any recpies for their dogs? Here is the link for one of the recipes that I found and I made it and Angel just loves it. http://www.bakespace.com/index.php?mode=listing&act=show&lst_id=3068


----------



## Captbob (Feb 2, 2007)

biffsup said:


> Funny thing about this "LAW" you talk about. I did check in to it called and received the guidelines from the FDA and AAFCO and neither one have such a LAW. And from the research I did. I found the only listing of this human/animal grade issue was from another pet food company slamming other pet food companies. FYI FDA and AAFCO have restrictions and guidelines not laws.
> 
> The FDA has four different grades and restrictions put on meats. Human grade four levels, pet food grade, Other animal grade (meaning zoo and wild animals) and destroy only. Yes they go through the same plants but, there is a quality difference between pet grade and human grade. But once it gets to the pet food manufacturing plant it is technically pet food grade. Not because of the quality but because of the intended use of said meats.


Hu Oh, You are about to incur the rath of the "Horse Hockey" canon...


----------



## Elijah (Dec 30, 2006)

> [/Hu Oh, You are about to incur the rath of the "Horse Hockey" canon...QUOTE]
> 
> Yep-and it's loaded with grapeshot!!...BEWARE


----------



## LabLady101 (Jul 5, 2006)

biffsup said:


> Funny thing about this "LAW" you talk about. I did check in to it called and received the guidelines from the FDA and AAFCO and neither one have such a LAW. And from the research I did. I found the only listing of this human/animal grade issue was from another pet food company slamming other pet food companies. FYI FDA and AAFCO have restrictions and guidelines not laws.
> 
> The FDA has four different grades and restrictions put on meats. Human grade four levels, pet food grade, Other animal grade (meaning zoo and wild animals) and destroy only. Yes they go through the same plants but, there is a quality difference between pet grade and human grade. But once it gets to the pet food manufacturing plant it is technically pet food grade. Not because of the quality but because of the intended use of said meats.


I think you missed these links:

Here's one from Breeder's Choice (makers of AvoDerm and Pinnacle):
http://www.breeders-choice.com/about...grade-meat.htm

Here's another from Old Mother Hubbard (Wellness):
http://www.oldmotherhubbard.com/well...q_index.html#7

And here's Timberwolf Organics view on the subject:
http://www.timberwolforganics.com/s.nl/it.I/id.8/.f

Nope, no difference between pet grade and human grade until it's marked for shipping. Farmers/growers/raisers/etc. don't have seperate stock for animals and humans. Therefore, there's no difference in the animals that are butchered and grains that are harvested. There is a difference, however, in manufacturing practices. For example, those companies that do not know the specific meat content of their food because they buy the cheapest from the cheapest supplier list "Meat and Bone Meal". That to me, is a lower quality product than from a company that puts the same specific meat content that they purchased from the same supplier regardless of cost. These are the companies that list Chicken, Lamb, Chicken Meal, Lamb Meal, etc. and to me are a higher quality product than the "Meat and Bone Meal" guys.

Too much emphasis is placed on the quality of the ingredients when, in fact, they are all the same quality and it's the manufacturing practices that are different.

But, each to their own because ultimately feeding what works is more important than a brand name.


----------



## Captbob (Feb 2, 2007)

LabLady101 said:


> I think you missed these links:
> 
> Here's one from Breeder's Choice (makers of AvoDerm and Pinnacle):
> http://www.breeders-choice.com/about...grade-meat.htm
> ...


Two bad links and the same old link to the manufacturers web site, that is a marketing hype..... Same old, same old...... You just don't understand that marketing information on a companies web site ( otherwise known as "advertising" ) is not a proof of anything.....


----------



## LabLady101 (Jul 5, 2006)

Captbob said:


> Two bad links and the same old link to the manufacturers web site, that is a marketing hype..... Same old, same old...... You just don't understand that marketing information on a companies web site ( otherwise known as "advertising" ) is not a proof of anything.....


Yes I do understand marketing and hype, but I also understand truth and fact. TO makes a quality product. *What reason do they have for supplying information that could reflect negatively upon themselves? * Same for Wellness and Breeder's Choice? The answer (since you don't seem to want to supply one, even though I asked in a previous thread, so I'll just go ahead and answer my own question) is that they (as a company) prefer to be honest.

Also, not everything on a company's website is marketing, hype, and advertising. You can actually find out quite a bit about the company, their manufacturing processes, and their character (how honest or dishonest they are) by reading the information they provide there. 

Btw, you've yet to disprove the information contained in those links...


----------



## sonnyandbear (Apr 2, 2007)

I kind of stumbled upon your site when I was surfing about the pet food recall and noticed someone mentioned Orijen dog food. I happen to have my two dogs on this dog food and have now for about a year. I can't believe the difference in their health. My dogs, Sonny and Bear, (the kids named them, honest) are half Great Pyrenese and half Saint Bernard and their coats are healthier and they are really in great shape. I tried several different types of dog food over the years for extended periods of time but one of my dogs had allergic symptoms and was always sneezing and the other one had frequent diahrea. Both dogs were only on the Orijen dog food for about two weeks when the symptoms disappeared.

Orijen is made by Champion Foods which is in a small town called Morinville near Edmonton, Alberta, Canada. When the recall happened I didn't need to worry because I live in Edmonton and also grew up near Morinville so I knew Orijen was locally made from local products. I understand one of the problems with the tainted food is contaminated gluton from China. I think our prairie wheat might be a bit better.

Anyway, I hope this information helps. Here is their website: http://championpetfoods.com/orijen/about/


----------



## poodleholic (Mar 15, 2007)

>>>>>I think you missed the part in the TO link that said that farmers/growers/raisers/etc. don't have seperate stock for human and dog consumption. They come from the same place, so the quality of the meat is all the same. It's just a matter of always using the same suppliers and specific meats which defines the quality of the ingredient. For example, a company that uses whatever meat(s) happens to be cheapest at that point in time and therefore doesn't have a set specific meat formula- this is the "Meat and Bone Meal" foods- isn't as high in quality as one that buys Chickens from the same quality supplier regardless of cost.<<<<


The point that YOU are missing is the fact that pet food companies (like Hills, Iams, Purina, and most of the rest of them) are using DEAD, DIEING, & DESEASED animals and carcuses, and various meat by products. Recyling dead animals is a given in the pet food world. Natural Balance, for one example, does not do this, which is why they state that the meat is human quality, and they have no meat by products. 

I feed Natural Balance Venison and Brown Rice, along with Innova EVO, and supplement meals with fresh ground meats, steamed vegetables, eggs, sardines, yogurt, cottage cheese, pears, apples, and so on.


----------



## Ginny01OT (Dec 3, 2006)

Wimble Woof said:


> Its strange to see Americans looking for a Canadian food where I am I would love to get my hands on Timber Wolf organics or EVO RM ( for days when we can not feed raw) but no one within 6 hours of me carries either one
> 
> So, yup, my food choices would be TO or EVO RM... I was pleased with Solid Gold Wolf King as well, but outraged with the ingredient changes.


You can get either one of those foods thru petfooddirect.com or sitstay.com--I am not sure if they ship to Canada but I don't see why not, check it out!


----------



## broadwaybones (Jun 11, 2007)

LabLady101 said:


> I think you missed the part in the TO link that said that *farmers/growers/raisers/etc. don't have seperate stock for human and dog consumption.* They come from the same place, so the quality of the meat is all the same. It's just a matter of always using the same suppliers and specific meats which defines the quality of the ingredient. For example, a company that uses whatever meat(s) happens to be cheapest at that point in time and therefore doesn't have a set specific meat formula- this is the "Meat and Bone Meal" foods- isn't as high in quality as one that buys Chickens from the same quality supplier regardless of cost.


Correction. There is a difference! human grade meat that is brought into a human grade facility is cut and remnants that are not humanquality are discarded to piles in vats. This vats that are not fit for human comsumption are then taken to on of two places for the production of dog food. 1- rendering plants or 2- extruding plants. In a rendering plant all meats and carcasses of all types of mammals are cooked at a high temperature and made into different products including pet foods. Notice I said all different types of mammals- this includes roadkill, euthanized pets dead,diseased animals carcasses. If you don't believe me ask any rendering plant listed in the US or Canada what is in the mix. Better just ask the vets why dogs are cats are showing a higher tolerance to the euthanizing agents current used???? Or look for the 20/20 or 60 minutes Show about their findings! Human grade meat is placed on packages for one reason. This is because the makers of the food care enough to use only the meats acceptable for human consumption in their foods! I know because I am in the industry and know both sides of the story along with the regulations-or the lack there of! More owners need to know the truth about the industry and who is looking out for their pockets and who is really looking out for your dogs!!!!


----------



## GreyhoundGirl (May 23, 2007)

I have found chicken soup for the dog lover's soul an amazing food. It was really a good thing changing our dog to it. Her coat is much nicer now. 

Check out the ingredients:
http://www.chickensoupforthepetloverssoul.com/products/dogs/dry_food/adult_dog_formula/


----------



## PureMutt (Feb 6, 2009)

Bringing this thread back from the dead... Speaking of "humane grade" dog food... what's your opinion now? almost 2 years later...


----------



## Pai (Apr 23, 2008)

Well, I posted an article about just this recently. 
Basically, a sleazy company can use any term to mean whatever they want -- because dog food is still a very unregulated industry. We need tighter standards that require more specifics on the labels, imo. It's important to research the company making those claims, because labels alone do not tell the whole story.


----------



## Mr. V (Jan 28, 2010)

dogsloverfamily said:


> Have you tried any sincere attempt to improve your dogs healthy living and still can’t come up with a good result. Dog food protein is very vital to your dog. Dogs need to be fed with a desired protein for proper growth and development. In order to get started, it is very appropriate to provide him with food rich on cheese, milk, buttermilk, oats, barley-meal, and animal fat. As animals with strong social tendencies, dogs typically crave close contact with their owners when well properly trained and nourished adequately. What should you look for in dog food? Check the label to ensure the feeding procedure are okay.


Some might disagree with the milk part.


----------



## BlueChaos (Mar 29, 2010)

Sounds like a troll to me. Dogs are lactose intolerant, no milk unless you want some serious runs. My pup loves plain yogurt though.


----------

